# My New Dragon scale Betta :)



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Some little guy i picked up at my local petco! Got him For 5.00 bucks.
Best 5 dollars ive spent in awhile.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, so pretty!!! I love his color combination.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, haha. I loved his color. The rest of them were kinda Bleh in color.
From what i was told, hes been there for awhile. and no one picked him out 0.o
Which is crazy!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very unique and good looking, great find!


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I think im going to have to get a picture of him flaring.
It said delta tail, But i haven't seen his tail open to its full potential.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice...could almost be a brother to my Petco dragon (my avatar)...who knows...maybe he is...lol


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

LOL. they look super similar. Long lost siblings


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Very vibrant dragon scales. 
Can you show us pictures of him flaring?


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Ill try and get some today after class. Im thinking hes a delta tail. But ill find out soon enough


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow gorgeous fish!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

0.0 pretty!!!!! He looks like he has flames for fins!!!! I LOVE your dragon =3 ♥♥♥♥ dragon plakats are my fav, hehee


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Splendid Veil said:


> Ill try and get some today after class. Im thinking hes a delta tail. But ill find out soon enough



hmmm his caudal fins do look relatively long ot be a shortfin plakat. Get him to flare, and see if his caudal fin stretches out 180 degrees!  if its a little under that, he's prolly a super delta. *** I have a "super delta" named Izume that reached like 160 degrees when he was a baby, and as he got older it reached a full 180 degrees- and still does. Idk why that was, but maybe if your boy gets a lil growing done that can happen to him too!!!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you get them to flare? I tried a mirror and Conan was like...whatever and just swam away. He also won't flare at my finger, he just swims to it a waits to see if I am going to feed him.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Nubster said:


> How do you get them to flare? I tried a mirror and Conan was like...whatever and just swam away. He also won't flare at my finger, he just swims to it a waits to see if I am going to feed him.




LOL... bettas are piggies, all they ever want is food.


hmmm..... here are some ways I make my fish flare:

a. adjacent male betta
b. adjacent female betta
c. A mirror
d. The light on my camera
e. My finger...but then they bite! :'(


hmmmm see, some bettas have different personalities! Some are all peaceful and compatible with others, some are the opposite. Some random items can upset or scare a betta fish. One of mine, Mr. Jappi.....HATES my finger and the camera!! He gets scared of the camera so he flares, creeps closer like he is gonna bite, and then he bumps his head on the tank!! X'D One of my bettafish pal's fish hates a plushie of the herpes virus and red nail polish 0.o The mirror is the most effective and common  He may just be peaceful and chill fish, im surprised the mirror didnt do it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...no reaction out of him at all with the mirror. I guess that's kinda good if he is that laid back since he is in a community tank. At least I don't have to worry about him ripping apart any of my other fish/shrimp.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Yeah...no reaction out of him at all with the mirror. I guess that's kinda good if he is that laid back since he is in a community tank. At least I don't have to worry about him ripping apart any of my other fish/shrimp.


 
try showing him another male or female betta
I had 2 that i couldnt get to flare, so i showed them eacher 
I got a pretty good photo of them flaring at each other 



OP
Very pretty! Cant wait to see some pictures of him flaring!


----------

